# Kleinanzeigen - paypal - bahnt sich Betrug an oder nicht?



## axelbetrug (29 November 2018)

Hallo in die Runde, ob sich hier ein Betrug anbahnt? Folgender Verlauf bisher:

Die Telefonnummer   +1 209 989 3193
meldet sich per SMS auf eine ebay Kleinanzeige: Haben sie Ihre badezimmer noch zum Verkauf... kannst du mir eine E-Mail schicken
[email protected]

Nach kurzem hin- und her per E-Mail auf Englisch kam folgendes:

Hello,
Thanks for your response. I'm satisfied with the condition and Agree with the price, I need to let you know that my shipping agent will be coming for the pick up as soon as the payment has been completed and approved by PayPal and the shipping agent will be the ones to help me handle all other necessary details to complete the deal when they get to your home address for the pick up. . So i'll be buying it without seeing it, i'll arrange the pick-up of it with a Private Courier Service as soon as you get your payment and if you don't have a account with paypal, its pretty easy, safe and secured to open one. Just log on to www.paypal.com I need you to provide the following details so that i can proceed with the Payment...

Your PayPal e-Mail Address :
Your Full Name:
Your Mobile Number
Full Address:

Soon as i make the payment and you get the funds, the Courier Service will come for the pick up at your home at your convenient time.

Have a nice day.
Thanks

_______________
Hi, may i ask where you live and/or what is the destination of these items ? Thanks
_____________________

Oh sorry to hear you do not have a PayPal account it is easy to set up just log on to www.paypal.com and open an account and let me know once you are through. When you are done with the registration send me the email used for the registration with PayPal so i can pay in.

Await your response..
Thanks !!
________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2018)

Ich konstatiere ...

* Du verkaufst ein gebrauchtes Badezimmer (ich orakle hier mal daß damit die Möbel gemeint sind)
* die Länderkennziffer +1 sind die USA
* der will also gebrauchte Badezimmermöbel mit einer Spedition nach USA verschippern

Merkst was?

Oder sind das Einzelstücke von Le Corbusier im Wert von 100.000.- €
Und dann würde ich sagen - Und das kauft der unbesichtigt ohne Expertise?
Schon wären wir wieder beim

Merkst was?

Ich weiß nicht WAS der Typ vorhat und WIE er genau abzocken will, aber sauber ist das nicht.


----------



## axelbetrug (29 November 2018)

Ja, genau das frage ich mich auch. Danke erstmal! Es sind nur zwei kleine Regale NP 180.- für  die Hälfte VB.  Also Spedition nach USA ist Unsinn. Deshalb habe ich ja nach dem Wohnort gefragt. Dann kam die Antwort 'Oh sorry to hear you do not have a PayPal account ...' . Also eigentlich kann's nur um phishig gehen. Aber was macht man mit den oben geforderten Daten?


----------



## axelbetrug (29 November 2018)

so vielleicht? 

https://www.watchlist-internet.at/news/wie-verkaeufer-bei-kleinanzeigen-ausgetrickst-werden/


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2018)

Möglich, aber irgendwie widersinnig. Haufen Arbeit - schlechter Ertrag


----------



## axelbetrug (30 November 2018)

..vielleicht interessiert's ja jemand. Weiterer Verlauf: 

NAchfrage von mir:
Hi! Just that i understand correctly: You order, organize and pay the Courier Service by yourself? Thanks Axel

Antwort ohne ein einziges weiteres Wort:

_____________________
Your PayPal e-Mail Address :
Your Full Name:
Your Mobile Number
Full Address:
___________________________

Das war's dann wohl


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2018)

Der mag nicht mehr mit Dir spielen :-(


----------



## Andy S. (10 Dezember 2018)

Hatte die gleiche Erfahrung mit völlig identischer Vorgehensweise. Andere aber auch amerikanische Telefonnummer (+1-778-403-3412) und derselbe Standardtext.

Habe mich blöd gestellt und mal geschaut was passiert. Nachdem ich schrieb, dass für Paypal-Zahlungen die Email ausreicht und die anderen Angaben nicht nötig sind, kam ohne weiteren Kommentar nochmals die Anforderung aller persönlicher Daten.
Nachdem ich geantwortet habe dass ich nichts weiteres angeben werde, habe ich nichts mehr gehört.

Hier vet sucht jemand einen Blöden oder eine Blöde zu finden, um irgendein krummes Ding abzuziehen.
Am besten Anfragen von Sergiomarcos [email protected] sofort löschen. Ist die Mühe nicht wert.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Dezember 2018)

Adresspishing, damit kann man viel Geld verdienen, wenn die Daten umfangreich und aktuell sind.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2018)

Andy S. schrieb:


> …. gleiche Erfahrung mit völlig identischer Vorgehensweise.


Ist immer so, insbesondere wenn man z. B. Handys inseriert. Kaum ist die Erstellung des Artikels erfolgreich abgeschlossen, dauert es nur einen kurzen Moment, da kommt auch schon die erste phishende Anfrage aus dem Ausland.



Reducal schrieb:


> phishende Anfrage aus dem Ausland.


Ist hinsichtlich dem Artikel nahezu nie ernst gemeint - *immer ignorieren*!


----------



## axelbetrug (10 Dezember 2018)

Ok, danke, Adressphishing macht Sinn. Mir ist es halt das erste mal passiert.  Nur zur Vollständigkeit: nach kurzer Nachfrage, ob der Transport komplett vom Herrn Marcos organisiert und bezahlt wird und wohin es gehen soll:  Antwort: Yes.. und im schlechten Englisch irgend was mit Turkey.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2018)

axelbetrug schrieb:


> ob der Transport komplett vom Herrn Marcos organisiert und bezahlt wird


...alles sehr wahrscheinlich Lug & Trug.


----------



## WGS (12 Dezember 2018)

Ich habe auch so ein Angebot von "Sergio Marcos" <[email protected]>  bekommen.

Hello,
Thanks for your response. I'm satisfied with the condition and Agree with the price, I need to let you know that my shipping agent will be coming for the pick up as soon as the payment has been completed and approved by PayPal and the shipping agent will be the ones to help me handle all other necessary details to complete the deal when they get to your home address for the pick up. . So i'll be buying it without seeing it, i'll arrange the pick-up of it with a Private Courier Service as soon as you get your payment and if you don't have a account with paypal, its pretty easy, safe and secured to open one. Just log on to www.paypal.com I need you to provide the following details so that i can proceed with the Payment...

Your PayPal e-Mail Address :
Your Full Name:
Your Mobile Number
Full Address:

Soon as i make the payment and you get the funds, the Courier Service will come for the pick up at your home at your convenient time.

Have a nice day.
Thanks


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2018)

Schreib ihm halt Du akzeptierst nur die Zahlung über Moneygram oder Western Union


----------



## Abel (20 Dezember 2018)

Same Shit.



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I'm satisfied with the condition and Agree with the price, I need to let you know that my shipping agent will be coming for the pick up as soon as the payment has been completed and approved by PayPal and the shipping agent will be the ones to help me handle all other necessary details to complete the deal when they get to your home address for the pick up. . So i'll be buying it without seeing it, i'll arrange the pick-up of it with a Private Courier Service as soon as you get your payment and if you don't have a account with paypal, its pretty easy, safe and secured to open one. Just log on to www.paypal.com I need you to provide the following details so that i can proceed with the Payment...
> 
> ...



Modedit "Quote" gesetzt


----------



## salluserector (20 Dezember 2018)

Hallo, rundherum,
ich habe mit "sergiomacos..." 5 Tage lang in Englisch korrespondiert. Es war nervig und spätestens bei den Zahlungsmodalitäten, die vorschlug, höchst verdächtig. Ich sollte auf Umwegen eines ShippingAgents den Transport meines Doppelbetts nach Nigeria bezahlen, danach würde mein PayPal-Konto freigeschaltet werden, und ich könnte über das Geld verfügen. 
Ich habe ihm einen "freundlichen" Abschiedsbrief geschrieben und tschüss


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2018)

Wer glaubt daß jemand ein gebrauchtes Doppelbett per Spedition von Europa nach Afrika bringen läßt hat m.E. schon die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren ...
Mit solchen Fuzzis die einen da abzocken wollen kann man wie Du noch ein paar Tage spielen und denen die Zeit rauben aber das wars dann schon


----------



## salluserector (21 Dezember 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wer glaubt daß jemand ein gebrauchtes Doppelbett per Spedition von Europa nach Afrika bringen läßt hat m.E. schon die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren ...
> Mit solchen Fuzzis die einen da abzocken wollen kann man wie Du noch ein paar Tage spielen und denen die Zeit rauben aber das wars dann schon


Danke für deine Einschätzung


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2018)

Hab mal grad bei DHL geguckt was ein 31,5 kg-Paket nach Nigeria kostet (reiner Transport) ...
Das würde schon 131.- € kosten. Zum Raussuchen von Speditionsfrachtraten bin ich aber jetzt zu faul


----------



## GandalfDerWeisse (1 Januar 2019)

Weitere Informationen und auch noch mehr bekannte E-Mail-Adressen sind hier zu finden: https://www.onlinewarnungen.de/warn...en-betrug-kontakt-per-sms-mit-e-mail-adresse/


----------



## wpaul (7 Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,
kann alle oben gemachten Angaben bestätigen. Mir ist erst bei der Recherche hier aufgefallen, dass die erste SMS, die ich bekam, wohl wegen der +1 Vorwahl aus den USA kam. Email-adresse ([email protected]) und der Text der "shipping-email" sind absolut identisch. Bei mir wollte er einen Eichenschrank für 325 € per Spedition abholen lassen. Der Typ scheint sich auf Möbelanzeigen spezialisiert zu haben und schreibt immer außerhalb von ebay-kleinanzeigen


----------



## Bahrens (8 Januar 2019)

Hallo, 
Ich hatte Sonntag auch in den Kleinanzeigen ein Bett inseriert und innerhalb von Sekunden eine SMS erhalten, mit der Bitte sich über Mail ([email protected]) zu unterhalten... Er hat den gleichen Standardtext geschrieben wie bei den anderen!!! Bin nur stutzig geworden, weil er so schnell reagiert hat und a) auf Englisch schreiben wollte, b) ich möge ein Paypal Konto eröffnen und er wollte mehr Daten als nötig, c) ein Courier holt das Möbelstück ab, d) mit dem Preis wäre er einverstanden, obwohl er den schriftlich nicht genannt hatte und ich nicht wusste, mit welchem Preis er zufrieden wäre.... Daraufhin habe ich nochmals den Kaufpreis genannt und gemeint, weitere Daten wie Adresse erhält er erst nach Überweisung und Bestätigung eines Abholungstermins.... Seine Antwort war das Übliche: 
Your PayPal e-Mail Address :
Your Full Name:
Your Mobile Number
Full Address:

Hatte beim ersten Kontakt schon Bauchweh... Die Vorgehensweise bestätigt mir den Tatbestand eines Betruges (Phishing oder Sonstiges)... Schade, dass man immer vorsichtiger werden muß... 
Bin sehr dankbar für die Erfahrungsberichte der anderen, die meinen Verdacht untermauert haben.... 
VERTRAUEN IST GUT, KONTROLLE IST BESSER!


----------



## Poppilein (8 Januar 2019)

Hatte die gleiche Geschichte. Habe ein paar Fakedaten hingeschickt und es kamen Fakemails von paypal. Hier habe ich die Masche gefunden. Passt haargenau zu dieser vorgehensweise...
https://www.watchlist-internet.at/news/einkaufsbetrug-mit-gefaelschten-paypal-nachrichten/


----------



## Tshirttina (12 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, hab auch grad eine SMS über Kleinanzeigen von [email protected]  erhalten. Unter der Rufnr. +16474950876
Ich soll Ihm eine e mail schicken....werde ihn blockieren. Ich kann nur warnen das man sich nicht mit Ihm abgibt...
Ich hatte schon mal so ein Erlebnis wo ein Eichenschrank verschickt werden sollte und die Zahlung per Paypal und es von einer Spedition abgeholt werden soll.  Bitte googelt immer erst die Namen wenn es Euch komisch vorkommt...lg und Uffpasse


----------



## Berlinchen (22 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, habe auch so eine Nachricht und daraufhin den identischen Mailtext... Hier war die erste SMS von +17784033412.


----------



## Xirinam (3 Februar 2019)

Hat sich gerade bei mir gemeldet !
ACHTUNG: Die gleiche Mail Adresse  [email protected] aber mit Rufnummer  +164.7495.0876


----------



## Mariposa2019 (13 Februar 2019)

Danke für alle eure Infos. Hat mich in meinem Verdacht bestätigt, dass mit diesem angeblichen "Sergio Marcos" etwas nicht stimmen kann ...


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2019)

Mariposa2019 schrieb:


> Hat mich in meinem Verdacht bestätigt, dass mit diesem angeblichen "Sergio Marcos" etwas nicht stimmen kann ...


etwas ist geschmeichelt.  Was wollte denn der Ganove  dir abkaufen=abzocken


----------



## Gordon (13 Februar 2019)

Hallo das gleiche bei mir Schlafzimmer Pay Pal Spedition.... nur in Bar bei Abholung danach war Sendepause. Selbst wenn er über Pay Pal bezahlt und den Artikel abholt ist man nur versichert wenn der Kontoinhaber sich ausweist und man ein Foto vom Ausweis macht oder den Artikel verschickt. Ansonsten sagt er sein Konto wurde geknackt und man kann es nicht beweisen Geld und Artikel weg. Eigene Erfahrung:-(


----------



## C4jule (21 Februar 2019)

Seit gestern interessiert sich diese Person auch für ein von mir inseriertes Möbel. Danke, dass ihr hier warnt und den identischen Wortlaut wiedergegeben habt. Mein Möbel bleibt erst mal da, wo es ist!


----------



## C4jule (21 Februar 2019)

C4jule schrieb:


> Seit gestern interessiert sich diese Person auch für ein von mir inseriertes Möbel. Danke, dass ihr hier warnt und den identischen Wortlaut wiedergegeben habt. Mein Möbel bleibt erst mal da, wo es ist!


Nächste Reaktion war:
Oh sorry to hear you do not have a PayPal account it is easy to set up just log on to www.paypal.com and open an account and let me know once you are through. When you are done with the registration send me the email used for the registration with PayPal so i can pay in. Await your response.. Thanks !


----------



## BenTigger (21 Februar 2019)

Schreib ihm zurück, du hast ein Western Union und Moneygramm Account und er kann dahin zahlen 
Dann kann er kein Betrug veranstalten, wenn du das Geld dann in den Händen hast . 
Aber DAS wird er nie machen...


----------



## Bea63 (16 März 2019)

Hallo Danke für die Warnung, auch ich wollte eine Couch bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen verkaufen und er hat sich bei mir genauso wie vorher beschrieben gemeldet. Sergio Marcos ! Ich werde mal als meine Paypal  E- Mail : [email protected] angeben, mal gucken wie er das findet


----------



## Martine Holub (25 März 2019)

mir ist gestern genau das gleiche passiert. Ich habe ein komplettes Schlafzimmer inseriert und bekam eine E-Mail von diesem Sergio Marcos. Genau der gleiche Text. Ich hatte auch Bauchweh und habe gegoogelt und bin auf diese Seite gekommen vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## jupp11 (25 März 2019)

Martine Holub schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Bauchweh und habe gegoogelt und bin auf diese Seite gekommen vielen Dank an alle.


:thumbs up:
Wenn  alle bei solchen Superduperofferten  erst mal googeln würden,  hätten solche Gauner keine Chancen.


----------



## Hardi (5 April 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Warnung!!! Auch uns hat er mit dem selben Wortlaut kontaktiert.... 
Bin schockiert zu welchen Mitteln manche greifen.


----------



## Angelika Bo (6 April 2019)

Und es geht weiter.
Hab ein Sofa zu verkaufen und er wollte das Wohnzimmer kaufen. Hin und her auf englisch. Kein feilschen über den Preis. da leuten schon die Glocken.
Dann schrieb ich das ich kein PayPal habe. Und fragte ihn aus welchem Land er schreibt. Seit dem habe ich ruhe.
Gibt es noch Leute die auf sowas reinfallen ?


----------



## jupp11 (6 April 2019)

Angelika Bo schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Leute die auf sowas reinfallen ?


Sicherlich: Sonst würden die Abzocke ja nicht weiter durchgezogen werden.
Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.


----------



## Ebay Nutzerin (11 April 2019)

Übrigens, immer noch aktuell. Habe soeben eine SMS von Kollege Sergio bekommen. Wie gut, dass ihr das hier schon ausführlich thematisiert hattet. So war ich direkt gewarnt (nachdem sowieso direkt die Alarmglocken an gingen, daher war es leicht über die eMailadresse und Google diesen Thread zu finden). Danke!


----------



## Salle (14 April 2019)

Hallo. Bei uns das selbe. Wollten einen Schrank verkaufen, er hat sich auch binnen von Minuten gemeldet und nur auf englisch. 
Habe seine Mail Adresse gegoogelt und bin auf euch gestoßen. 
Definitiv Betrüger!!


----------



## jupp11 (15 April 2019)

Salle schrieb:


> Habe seine Mail Adresse gegoogelt und bin auf euch gestoßen.


Platz 1 bei Google 
Die Mailadresse ist  eine von hunderten








						eBay-Kleinanzeigen Betrug: Kontakt per SMS mit E-Mail-Adresse (Update)
					

Vorsicht Falle: Betrug auf eBay-Kleinanzeigen,Quoka.de, willhaben.at und Facebook Marketplace. Wir erklären die Masche mit den SMS und den dubiosen E-Mails.




					www.onlinewarnungen.de


----------



## Eryk (10 November 2020)

Hello
this is a scam, I looked for his e-mail on google and found this e-mail on your forum, he wanted to buy a monitor from me. And if is available answer him for this mail.

[edit: Mailadresse entfernt]


----------



## Menschdefekt (15 Dezember 2020)

Hallo vor paar Tagen hat er mich auch angeschrieben und bei mir war das selbe, nur er wollte mein Auto kaufen für 11.500 € ohne es zu sehen usw wollte er mir das Geld überweisen und es abholen lassen. Darauf hin wollte ich eine Kopie seines Ausweises, Anschrift, etz. und das er den Kaufvertrag ausfüllt, unterschreibt mit Ausweis, einscannt und mir schickt seit den kam nie wieder was.


----------



## Florian Lindhuber (3 Januar 2021)

Mir wollte er mein Auto abkaufen hab mir schon gedacht etwas besseres kann mir nicht passieren fûr meinen Wunschpreis. Aber hat sich dann wohl erledigt.


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2021)

Menschdefekt schrieb:


> ... seit den kam nie wieder was.


Wundert Dich aber jetzt nicht wirklich, oder


----------



## kein Opfer (19 Februar 2021)

Hallo
jetzt hat er sich bei mir auch gemeldet. Habe ein Auto in mobile.de inseriert. 
Hat eine SMS unter der Nr. +49 191 011 geschickt und soll mich auch bei der
eMail: [email protected]
rückmelden.
Hab seine Nummer gleich blockiert. Ein echter Interessent meldet sich über mobile.de oder dann gleich 
persönlich.
Es sollte doch irgendeine Möglichkeit geben, solchen Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen.


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2021)

kein Opfer schrieb:


> Es sollte doch irgendeine Möglichkeit geben, solchen Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen.


Aber welche? Zum einen wird hier nicht unerhebliche, kriminelle Energie und Totalanonymisierung genutzt und andererseits sind das ganze Heerscharen unterschiedlicher Betrüger, die (überwiegend vom Ausland aus) ihre Opfer abzocken und das vermutlich auch noch bandenmäßig. Der Modus Operandi ist so simpel, dass man mit Ermittlungseifer, Recht und Gesetz da nur wenig ausrichten kann.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Februar 2021)

kein Opfer schrieb:


> Es sollte doch irgendeine Möglichkeit geben, solchen Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen.


Vorsicht walten lassen, wie immer im Leben.


----------



## WeLo (20 Februar 2021)

Bei mir ging es um ein Auto, ausgeschrieben in Mobile.de, Kontaktaufnahme dann aber per Mobilnummer-Nachricht und dann -Mail "Sergio Marcos17".


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2021)

WeLo schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es um ein Auto, ausgeschrieben in Mobile.de,


Kaufen oder verkaufen?


----------



## sepp123 (26 März 2021)

Menschdefekt schrieb:


> Hallo vor paar Tagen hat er mich auch angeschrieben und bei mir war das selbe, nur er wollte mein Auto kaufen für 11.500 € ohne es zu sehen usw wollte er mir das Geld überweisen und es abholen lassen. Darauf hin wollte ich eine Kopie seines Ausweises, Anschrift, etz. und das er den Kaufvertrag ausfüllt, unterschreibt mit Ausweis, einscannt und mir schickt seit den kam nie wieder was.


....... in dieser Woche hatte ich mein Auto bei "mobile" angeboten.....
Gleiches "Verfahren" wie vorhergehend bei Anderen beschrieben (Sergiomarcos17). Gleicher Text, gleiche Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Christian Groth (26 April 2021)

Bei mir wollte der "[email protected]"
Mein Motorrad kaufen. 
Der Typ hat mir ne SMS geschickt, ich soll ihm eine Mail schicken. 
Achtung Betrug!!


----------



## Andreas Bäcker (30 April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
vielen Dank für die Tipps. Bei mir hat er die gleiche Masche versucht und seit ich nach seiner Adresse gefragt habe, kommt nichts mehr.
Ich wollte mein Motorrad über mobile.de verkaufen.
Bleibt gesund


----------



## MD26 (19 Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe die Tage auch eine solche SMS auf das Inserat meines PKWs auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen bekommen, demnach ist die Masche immernoch aktuell. Ich habe mich gewundert warum die Person nicht über Kleinanzeigen selbst schreibt und daher den Namen gegoogelt.
Die Nachricht war die folgende: Haben Sie Ihre Auto noch zum verkauf angeboten? Wenn ja kannst du mir eine E-Mail schicken: [email protected]. 
Zum Glück habe ich gegoogelt.
Bleibt gesund.


----------



## Andreas Bäcker (20 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Jetzt meldet er sich unter [email protected].
Vorsicht und LG


----------



## Georg Paulus (4 Juni 2021)

Hi, bei mir will er ein Motorrad kaufen.
Gut dass es google gibt!!


----------



## Hippo (7 Juni 2021)

Georg Paulus schrieb:


> Hi, bei mir will er ein Motorrad kaufen.
> Gut dass es google gibt!!


Und noch besser dass sich das Gott sei Dank langsam rumspricht!


----------



## Icki (8 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir heute der gleiche Verlauf wie bei allen anderen. Habe einer Motorroller angeboten - anscheinend hat er sich also von Möbeln  verabschiedet. Lasst uns gemeinsam aufpassen. Danke an alle, die schon gewarnt haben.


----------



## MBE (16 Juni 2021)

Heute Kontakt vom lieben Sergio. Habe ein Motorrad auf mobile.de im Angebot.


----------



## Giu (18 Juni 2021)

Die gleiche Mailadresse, gut, dass ich noch nicht zugestimmt habe und den Braten grad noch gerochen habe! Danke fürs warnen! Hoffentlich lesen es alle vorher!


----------



## Martin 2702 (19 Juni 2021)

Versucht es jetzt auch bei E-Bike habe heute morgen eine Mail bekommen dasselbe Spiel nicht über eBay geschrieben sondern direkt. Finger weg.


----------



## PBo (22 Juni 2021)

Er agiert auch weiterhin unter [email protected]. Bei mir ging es um Fahrräder, die ich bei ebay Kleinanzeigen angeboten habe. Die gleiche Masche wie oben bereits mehrfach beschrieben


----------



## Thomas M. (27 Juni 2021)

Habe heute folgende SMS bekommen, von der "SMS-Zentrale" 0191011.

"Haben Sie Ihre Motorrad noch zum verkauf angeboten? Wenn ja kannst du mir eine E-Mail schicken: [email protected]"

Danke für die Warnung!


----------



## KaGu (20 August 2021)

Hallo habe heute auch eine SMS bekommen, von der "SMS-Zentrale" 0191011
"Haben Sie Ihre Boote noch zum verkauf angeboten? Wenn ja kannst du mir eine E-Mail schicken: [email protected]"

Auch ich bedanke mich für die Warnung!


----------



## mobile.de Nutzer (29 August 2021)

Hallo. Bei mir das selbe. Wollte einen PKW verkaufen, er hat sich per SMS auf deutsch gemeldet und dann E-Mail auf englisch.
Habe seine Mail Adresse gegoogelt und bin auch auf euch gestoßen.


----------



## Motorrad Verkäufer (27 September 2021)

Die Masche ist die, dass die Zahlungssumme plus die Summe für die angebliche Spedition von einer Bank bestätigt wird, und die Auszahlung erfolgt, nachdem man den Speditionsbetrag auf ein anderes Konto überwiesen hat. Ich betrachte das noch als Spiel, da davon keine wirkliche Gefahr ausgeht. Wer einem anderen Geld ohne Sicherheit überweist, der sollte das als Spende betrachten. Ist ne arme Sau.


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2021)

Motorrad Verkäufer schrieb:


> Wer einem anderen Geld ohne Sicherheit überweist, der sollte das als Spende betrachten. Ist ne arme Sau.


arm ja , Sau > nein , gutgläubig und naiv > ja , Spende  > nein, Lehrgeld > ja


----------



## Tante Paule (2 Oktober 2021)

Achtung! Noch immer aktiv:
Nachricht vom: Samstag, Oktober 02, 2021
Name: Private Käufer


Nachricht:

⁣Haben Sie Ihr Motorrad noch zum Verkauf? Wenn ja senden Sie bitte eine Nachricht an meine persönliche Mailadresse: [email protected]⁣


----------



## F. Herrmann (4 Oktober 2021)

Gleicher Fall.
Vorsicht bei [email protected].
Bei mir über mobile.de Kontakt aufgenommen.


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2021)

da


F. Herrmann schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei [email protected].



Da wird hier und andernorts gepostet und gewarnt. Hat denn auch schon mal wer an den Support von Microsoft geschrieben und dort erklärt, dass die eMailadresse für Betrug genutzt wird? Wissen viele nicht - **@outlook.com ist eine Microsoft-Freemailadresse.

Verpetzen geht immer, auch wenn diese eMailadressen von den Halunken vermutlich massig auf Vorrat zur Verfügung stehen. Sollte so eine Adresse kassiert werden, versaut das zumindest den/die laufenden Deal/s.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Oktober 2021)

Warum? So finden wenigstens diejenigen, die vorsichtig sind,  Infos. Den anderen ist eh nicht zu helfen...

Die müssen halt Lehrgeld zahlen


----------



## Wolfgang S. aus NRW (4 Oktober 2021)

Mir wollte er/sie einen Vespa Roller für 2500 € abkaufen ohne zu verhandeln. Und hat alle Bankdaten sowie Handynummer angefragt. Das kam mir irgendwie verdächtig vor.


----------



## SchäferSusanne (7 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt will er nur privat mailen und angeblich unser Motorrad kaufen. 
Wie gut das ich skeptisch gegenüber solchen Maschen bin und ihn gegoogelt habe.
Danke für die Aufklärung


----------

